# Question about High-Fiber Diet



## Brandi Guidry (Jul 9, 2000)

I'm IBS-D and IBD-crohns.I got a third opinion and had a scope done with the new gi.He found polyps in my colon and removed them. He knows that I'm a diaherria case. He put me on a HIGH-FIBER diet for the polyps. My fear is, is that because I have so much D, I'm too afraid and I'm thinking of going against his orders because of the D. Fiber is supposed to make you go, isn't it?Brandi


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

My GI guy wanted me to take fiber too, even though I am D-type and it seemed contrary to popular thought. But fiber can help some people's stools to bulk up.I prefer to eat a bowl or two of cereal a day (good cereal that actually has fiber in it) to taking a supplement. I sometimes gets more fiber from the cereal, and it takes better, IMO. Just remember to introduce fiber gradually, and see how it works for you.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are papers in the medical literature that indicate that for some people high fiber diets help with diarrhea.Fiber absorbs water so for some people that helps firm the stools up quite a bit.Your mileage may vary, but if you do not try you will not know. Some people with IBS do not do well on high fiber diets but there is no good way to predict who.K.


----------



## rachelclare (Sep 16, 2001)

Fibre drinks have changed my life. I too am IBS-D and whilst I am probably mild compared to many to me the D was initially the most distressing part. If a basic function like defecation is not working properly then my God something must be really wrong right? Never mind the obvious social problems. However I did try a high fibre drink (psyllium husks and probiotic)called Regucol in the UK (I guess similar to Metamucil??)and it controls the diarrhea (making it bind together I guess). Even though initially people believe it only works for C (my pharmacist believes this) it is simply not true. It regulates bowel function. Can't recommend it for D highly enough.


----------



## better_with_bentyl_f24 (Sep 18, 2000)

Watch out for to much fiber!


----------



## zorah2 (Mar 10, 2002)

This is my first visit. I want to share my experience that confirmed the notion that bran has healing qualities. During a very difficult and painful bout, when I thought only chicken broth was endurable, I found cereal with wheat bran to be what brought me back and helped to greatly reduce the pain. It seems a dichotomy, but many things is life are!


----------

